# How to make a portfolio?



## BobbyJames (Jan 21, 2011)

Um this may seem like a dumb question but how should I start my portfolio? I'm freshman at a CC and I really haven't shot any films or finished any writing. So... what should I do?


----------



## GabrielM (Jan 21, 2011)

Scripts and films are essential to any filmmaker's portfolio. 

Since shooting requires a crew, budget, time, and work, I would recommend writing scripts first. That you can do by yourself. Remember that filmmaking is storytelling, thus understanding some screenwriting concepts is valued. Although your first script probably won't be a master piece, you have to start somewhere. With time, you should hone your craft and produce better pieces.

An alternative to shooting and writing could be taking still pictures. I don't know if you're applying to universities or film schools, but some committees accept portfolios with photographs. Experiment with lighting, perspective, color, shot sizes... Shoot on different locations and different times of the day. Be critical of your work and select your best photos. If you are applying to a school, always check their portfolio guidelines and requirements.

Eventually, however, you must shoot short films. Give people a sample of your preferred position whether it may be a cinematographer, editor, screenwriter, director...

Good luck,


----------



## attatae (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't fret if you can't find any aspiring actors or crew to help you out making a film. Sure, cast your friends if possible, but as Robert Rodriguez is quick to point out in his book Rebel Without a Crew, you can always just make a movie off whatever you've already got. 

I've seen great stop-motion movies made by one person alone, and also great short films using only parents and a sister as actors. Both of these shorts won awards at several impressive festivals. The "budget" for both of these? ZERO dollars. 

If you've got a camcorder, you really don't need much else if you're just starting out. Write a script considering what you can manage to get on screen, then just get out and do it


----------

